# Look what we found!



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

This weekend I just so happen to be walking outside in my backyard looking around one of my trees that had got tore up by an earlier storm and found these little guys laying on the ground.
This poor babies fell about a good 20 feet out of the tree.
Their poor nest was all tore up. We found the mama dead not far away and fox tracks near her.
Well Me and my daughter picked them up, one was badly bitten by ant(my daughter went to working away on it picking ants off) and they were all bruised up from the long fall, but all of them were still alive.
Thank the lord my daughter reads alot of animal books, b/c if not for her I would of not known what to do or what they were.
I got a hold of the Wildlife Rehab center in the next town and they put me in touch with the woman who fosters squirrels in our neighborhood.
The lady I turned the squirrels over to just so happened to be my old high school biology teacher....thank the lord b/c I know now with her these babies will have a fighting chance.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm they look like my snakes food.

Awww, nice of you to rescue them, I hope they all live.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*whoa*

I am glad your daughter reads those animal books too because I didn't know what they were. Small worold huh? Good luck on the rescue.:angel:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> I am glad your daughter reads those animal books too because I didn't know what they were. Small worold huh? Good luck on the rescue.:angel:


Thank you,
Ms. Moore, the lady who got them said that they won't all live. They had alot of trauma from the long fall. I started to actually cry when she said that.
I am waiting for animal control to get here today. I believe we have a rabid fox running around here.
Yesterday, close to around 4 pm. I say a fox trying to charge at one of my next door neighbors dog in a kennel and that is very unusual for a fox to do. They are shy animals that only come out mainly at night.
So i have my dogs in and went around and alerted all my other neighbors.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Aww the Joys of living out in the country. I have Racoons in my garbage last night, had to borrow a couple of traps from AC.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Aww the Joys of living out in the country. I have Racoons in my garbage last night, had to borrow a couple of traps from AC.


I'd rather deal with crazy wildlife then the hussle and bussle of city life though. I hate living in the city....I hate having next door neighbors too...hahaha!!!
Nice and quiet in the country though.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Amen I definatly prefer it to city living.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I just called to check on the lil babies. So far 2 did not make it b/c of head trauma and internal bleeding.
The others have been given antibiotics and are waiting to see a vet. They are eating (EVERY 2 HOURS) and moving about pretty good from what she says and are quite fussy lil things.
So keep your fingers crossed that the other 3 will make it..I SO HOPE SO!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I hope the others make it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I really hope the others make it.

There are rabid skunks in my area. Skunks are bad enough, but rabid? And who the heck wants to get close enough to kill them?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I volunteered at a wildlife rescue center a couple of years ago and one of my tasks was feeding and "pottying" the baby squirrels. None were as young as that though, but it was sweet to watch them scarf down the formula out of a medicine dropper.

Something not a lot of people know about squirrels (grey squirrels at least, not sure about other varieties) is that when they hit adolescense they become these horrid snarling vicious mongrels. They had to keep the "teenage" squirrels in a cage with a cover over it and still they would spit and growl and lunge at you when you walked past.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

The rest of the babies are doing good and are gaining weight. There is 2 boys and 1 lil girl. It is still touch and go b/c they are so small, but they seem very optamistic that they will pull through.


SO YAH FOR THOSE LIL BABIES!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I really hope the others make it.
> 
> There are rabid skunks in my area. Skunks are bad enough, but rabid? And who the heck wants to get close enough to kill them?


I do not think that I would want to touch them either...If he bit ya no one would want to get near ya to help ya b/c the skunk probably sprayed you and you stunk to high heaven!!!


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

awesome, now hopefully they will have a chance to make it, wtg:clap:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hennessy said:


> awesome, now hopefully they will have a chance to make it, wtg:clap:


She called me earlier and told me that I could bring my daughter's by to see them in about 2 weeks. So my oldest daughter has already got her calendar mark for two weeks......IF SHE CAN WAIT THAT LONG!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> I volunteered at a wildlife rescue center a couple of years ago and one of my tasks was feeding and "pottying" the baby squirrels. None were as young as that though, but it was sweet to watch them scarf down the formula out of a medicine dropper.
> 
> Something not a lot of people know about squirrels (grey squirrels at least, not sure about other varieties) is that when they hit adolescense they become these horrid snarling vicious mongrels. They had to keep the "teenage" squirrels in a cage with a cover over it and still they would spit and growl and lunge at you when you walked past.


My Grey Squirrel is a Male and he is grown up and isn't aggressive at all.... He does Growl if you don't give him his can lol He doesn't bite or puff his tail tho.
This was when he first came home. He was not bottle raised either he came to us at this age.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> My Grey Squirrel is a Male and he is grown up and isn't aggressive at all.... He does Growl if you don't give him his can lol He doesn't bite or puff his tail tho.
> This was when he first came home. He was not bottle raised either he came to us at this age.


Consider yourself lucky. Those teenage squirrels are mean sobs. Just a phase I suppose.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Those teenage squirrels are mean sobs. Just a phase I suppose.


Teenagers:stick: not much you can do with em lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope they make it. I remeber a long time ago feeding baby rabbits that looked about the same age as those squirrels. It is not easy to raise those little guys.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a squirrel also that i have been bottle feeding almost 2 weeks now! He is a dollface!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

fish is so cool. She seems like she has no fear of any kind of animal. Watch out for "Tales of the Fish" on Animal Planet staring Fish in a "crocodile hunter" type show... but even fish would know not to try and snuggle with the sting ray!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Consider yourself lucky. Those teenage squirrels are mean sobs. Just a phase I suppose.


Awww that pic is to cute American pit 13.
We go this weekend to see them. They are still alive and has started to get their fur.
She said the vet said that they looked really good and healthy. Most of the bruises are gone. A couple of them had some deep bruising. One has a broken leg from the fall...poor baby.
Hopefully I can get some pics of them for everyone to see. I think I am more excited then my girls...lol!!!!
Yah the rescuer said that when they get older they can get mean and down right vicious.


----------

